# Hi I'm new



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Helen and I live in Bracknell, Berkshire, uk. I am not a mouse breeder. I have them as pets however it was recommended to me by a friend to join this forum. I had 6 mice up to a couple of hours ago when I lost one to respiratory disease. The remaining 5 are healthy except one who has a bald patch but I have started treating it with teatree oil and hopefully it will clear it up. Also I am going to worm my mice for the 1st time with puppy wormer. They are all does. I used to breed but that was about 15 years ago. I never showed my mice but I had 200 doe mice of various colours and coats and was a responsible breeder so didn't let it get out of control. I NEVER had any unplanned "extras".


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello Helen and welcome.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you AnnB


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi from me too, Helen.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you Lesley


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you The Boggit Keeper and Ccoryjohnn


----------

